# PMV to 820 processing times



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello friends,

My husband applied for 820 from PMV in December last year and we are still waiting for the visa.

Just wondering how many of us who has been waiting for more than 3 months...

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Some seem to be taking longer than they used to. We've seen a few (including mine) take 3-6 months. If you haven't gotten it when you're 3 months out, message me. I'll give you an email address to send an email to.


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi,

We applied August 12th and are still waiting.

I'd appreciate any advice as well.

My last email was very promising before we went overseas on Dec 14th and I sent the requested paperwork and haven't heard anything since.

Thanks


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Ffaf, that's insane!!! Are you sure it's PMV to 820? Did you apply online or paper? Are you in Sydney?


Thanks CG! It's been almost 3 months since we applied.

I've called DIBP about a month ago and they told me that the normal processing time is 6-12 months even though PMV to 820 should take a bit less time. Then they told me something about Christmas holidays delay, but we are in March already..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There was one last year that took 5.5 months and they were told when they rang that they don't look at them until the PMV expires. Was strange as we had never heard that before.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think I'd believe that. Too many people on this forum have gotten theirs in a day or a couple of weeks or whatever. Heck, even mine, which took longer than usual, was still granted a couple of months before my PMV expired.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

ffaf said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied August 12th and are still waiting.
> 
> ...


Can you confirm that you are applying from a PMV (prospective marriage visa 300) to an 820 spouse visa? That would be a pretty long wait for that.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'd believe that. Too many people on this forum have gotten theirs in a day or a couple of weeks or whatever. Heck, even mine, which took longer than usual, was still granted a couple of months before my PMV expired.


I find it interesting that difference of information the call centre staff give. I was under the impression they were following scripts ... unless some don't and they are just guessing the information.

I just thought of something Sydney. Try uploading additional evidence like a joint bank statement or something you have just received. We are not sure if they get any alerts when new evidence has been uploaded but maybe it will trigger something.


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm from Sydney and applied online.

To confirm it's BS801 Partner - Prospective Marriage.

Is it worth a phone call? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with the phone call they will just give you a standard email. I would reply to the email that was sent to you requesting further documents and ask them if they require any further information.

Perhaps they don't realise you are back in Australia.

What documents did they request? Maybe that can help Sydney if she didn't attach them.


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Mish,

They requested the AFP police check which I did due to her having a child in a previous relationship and a copy of the marriage certificate ( i thought I sent this already but it was the celebrant certificate not the BDM certificate).

I did email when I landed on the 2nd of January saying was there anything else needed and that we are back.

I'll try another email and see where this gets me.

Thanks for your reply it's nice to get other peoples opinions.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sometimes they just need a gentle nudge.

Sydney: The AFP is only required if applicant has children from a previous relationship.

I have tried to figure out anything similar between all cases where they have waited 2 months or more but the only thing in common is they were all lodged in Sydney.

Apart from that nothing they same. Some have child(ren) from a previous relation (sponsor or applicant) and some don't have and never have had kids.

Good luck and please let us know when it gets approved


----------



## hazelannsanjose (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi. I just want to share. Im from pmv to 820 visa. I applied by paper last year aug12,2014 got my 820 aug.14,2014. Just two days.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

ffaf said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from Sydney and applied online.
> 
> ...


You're confused, I think. 
There's: 
Subclass 300 (Prospective Marriage/Fiancee Visa/PMV)
Subclass 820/801 (Onshore Partner Visa)
Subclass 309/100 (Offshore Partner Visa)

We're specifically talking about people who have already applied for and been granted the Subclass 300 (PMV), have gotten married, and are now applying for the Subclass 820. If you have NOT applied for and received the PMV, the Subclass 820 has a 12-15 month wait. If you HAVE applied for a PMV first, the wait is typically much shorter as they've already determined you're a genuine couple by the time you get around to the Partner Visa.


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry i'll try make it more clear.

We applied for 300 in July 2013 got granted in March 2014 around the normal 9 month wait.

This visa was granted for 9 months until December . We married on the 9th of August and applied for Subclass 820/801 (Onshore Partner Visa) paid the 1145 and was granted a bridging Visa A about 1 week later. 

We then applied for a bridging visa B on the 27th of November and it was granted. they also requested the documents I said above and I sent those about a week later.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, then yes - it should have been granted much earlier. It could be the fact that you didn't have all the documents they needed that delayed your approval, unfortunately. It could be they were going to grant it when you applied for the BVB (it nudged them) but then found they didn't have everything. Did you notify them when you were back in the country? Typically you don't have to, but doing so has at least a tiny chance of prompting them to get around to the grant.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

CG, Mish - thank you girls for your advices! I will try to upload more stuff and send an email too.

It seems like there are not too many people who got stuck with the visa like us based on this thread.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Only a handful ... maybe 5 to 10 people. It is just not very common.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Just an update for people who are currently waiting for 820 from 300.

About a month ago we attached new evidences to our application and sent an email to DIBP. No response whatsoever.

We also called them again and have been told that the waiting time for 820 (even if it's from 300) is 12-15 months.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

So 4 months now?

There was one I saw on the weekend that took around 10 months to get approved ... they had stopped checking.

I saw another one on the weekend which is 3 months waiting. I think she is from Melbourne though. Maybe these longer waiting times are now the norm and we only see a few fast ones now. There just seems to be quite a few waiting longer than a few months.

You are together, have full work rights and Medicare so that is the main thing. It doesn't affect when he is eligible for PR.

Hopefully won't be too much longer.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ffaf: any update from you?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> So 4 months now?
> 
> There was one I saw on the weekend that took around 10 months to get approved ... they had stopped checking.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mish! Didn't know that someone has broken the record of 6 months wait. It seems like they are serious about 12-15 months...

We are reaching 4 months soon.

You are right the main thing we are together, but still we would feel much better if we could tick the box finally!

Also it's related to travelling, have to apply for BVB now.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sydney said:


> Thanks Mish! Didn't know that someone has broken the record of 6 months wait. It seems like they are serious about 12-15 months...
> 
> We are reaching 4 months soon.
> 
> ...


BVB is the least of your problems as majority of the places require a visa . From what I have read the BVB is done in a couple of days 2 weeks before the departure, the visa's for other countries take 2 to 5 weeks from what I have read. My husband's passport is currently in Sydney awaiting a visa for Thailand *sigh*.

Unfortunately for Egyptians we still need to apply for visa's to them for other countries until they get citizenship *sigh*.

When are you going overseas? Maybe it might be granted by then.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> BVB is the least of your problems as majority of the places require a visa . From what I have read the BVB is done in a couple of days 2 weeks before the departure, the visa's for other countries take 2 to 5 weeks from what I have read. My husband's passport is currently in Sydney awaiting a visa for Thailand *sigh*.
> 
> Unfortunately for Egyptians we still need to apply for visa's to them for other countries until they get citizenship *sigh*.
> 
> When are you going overseas? Maybe it might be granted by then.


Yeah I know it's a pain to get a visa for another country, we haven't even tried. My husband just needs to go visit his family in a couple of months.

Good luck with your Thailand visa anyway!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sydney said:


> Yeah I know it's a pain to get a visa for another country, we haven't even tried. My husband just needs to go visit his family in a couple of months.
> 
> Good luck with your Thailand visa anyway!


Hopefully it should be approved by then. Will he be leaving and coming back after the PMV expires? If the PMV hasn't expired by then you won't need to worry about a BVB.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Hopefully it should be approved by then. Will he be leaving and coming back after the PMV expires? If the PMV hasn't expired by then you won't need to worry about a BVB.


PMV is expiring soon so yeah will need to apply for BVB unfortunately.


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Mish,

Still waiting in April it will be 8 months. I feel like calling but I don't want to step on any toes.

I have now sent 3-4 emails since January and not one reply. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

ffaf said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Still waiting in April it will be 8 months. I feel like calling but I don't want to step on any toes.
> 
> I have now sent 3-4 emails since January and not one reply. Any thoughts or suggestions?


There is nothing more we can do I guess except for waiting.

I'm sure it will come sooner or later!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ffaf said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Still waiting in April it will be 8 months. I feel like calling but I don't want to step on any toes.
> 
> I have now sent 3-4 emails since January and not one reply. Any thoughts or suggestions?


Unfortunately all you do is wait since you have contacted them. They will just quote the standard processing terms anyway.

It seems like the longer times for PMV to 820 are starting to become the norm now


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Any news guys? There was a NSW one granted the other day at around 4 months (I think).


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Nothing at all.

I'm going to call if I don't hear anything by the end of this month.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

My husband's 820 has been granted today! Yay! 

5 months of waiting.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats! Did they ask for any additional documents or was it just super slow processing?


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't understand I phoned today after seeing this and I'm told 12-15 months.

Yes you got granted within 5 and I'm coming up to 10 months..

Sydney can I PM you to compare a few things?

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe they didn't realise you have applied for a PMV to 820.

The longest we have seen on this forum is 10.5 months. I really hope you don't break that record.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

ffaf said:


> I don't understand I phoned today after seeing this and I'm told 12-15 months.
> 
> Yes you got granted within 5 and I'm coming up to 10 months..
> 
> ...


Where did you apply? Paper or online?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Congrats! Did they ask for any additional documents or was it just super slow processing?


No they didn't ask for anything.

Thank you Mish again for your great help and support along the way!


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

ffaf said:


> I don't understand I phoned today after seeing this and I'm told 12-15 months.
> 
> Yes you got granted within 5 and I'm coming up to 10 months..
> 
> ...


They told us the same time estimate when we called a few months ago.

Sure you can PM me. Happy to help.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Sydney said:


> They told us the same time estimate when we called a few months ago.
> 
> Sure you can PM me. Happy to help.


Did they contact you through email? Applied paper or online?

I'm hoping they would assign a CO and inform through email, as I would be leaving the country once in a while, wouldn't want them to grant it while I'm out of the country...


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Did they contact you through email? Applied paper or online?
> 
> I'm hoping they would assign a CO and inform through email, as I would be leaving the country once in a while, wouldn't want them to grant it while I'm out of the country...


They didn't contact us at all we just received the grant letter by email.

Applied online.

I think you have to let them know if you leave the country.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Sydney said:


> They didn't contact us at all we just received the grant letter by email.
> 
> Applied online.
> 
> I think you have to let them know if you leave the country.


Yea but I don't know how if theres no co.


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

I applied online.


----------



## ffaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Yay 11 months and finally granted!

Thanks everyone for all your feedback and assistance.


----------



## emivovo (Oct 21, 2013)

Mish said:


> I find it interesting that difference of information the call centre staff give. I was under the impression they were following scripts ... unless some don't and they are just guessing the information.


I just spoke to someone at the call centre who said my partner won't receive the 820 until 15 months after he's applied and then has to wait a further 7 months for the 801. He said he would be on a bridging visa for the entire 15 months while he waits for the 820. I am SO confused now. I thought the 820 was granted then later you become eligible for the 801 (provided you're still together etc).

He was awful to speak to as well, just so begrudging and unfriendly. The last person I spoke to was so lovely, and even emailed me useful links.

So, could anyone kindly dumb down the process for a very confused person? We are on 300 now, about to apply for 820/801 online. Judging by people in the same boat, it can take anywhere from 2 days to 11 months to be granted. My question is, is he granted the 820 immediately, or is he actually granted a bridging visa that he will stay on until he is eligible for the 820 in 15 months?

We realised it has been exactly one year since we sent our PMV visa, and I had forgotten how confusing the whole thing makes me. I need a cup of tea!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

When he lodges a valid application for the sc. 820/801 he will be granted a bridging visa A which will come into effect when the sc.300 ceases and will remain in effect until the sc. 820 is granted. 

He will then remain on the sc. 820 until the sc. 801 is granted. You can do the paperwork for the sc. 801 about 2 years after the sc. 820 was lodged. 

The process from sc. 300 to sc. 820 usually only takes a few weeks.

P.S. Don't bother with the call centres. You only end up confusing yourself.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

820 granted today! Surprised to see the email title and called the husband in to the room, to open it together.  Took 9 days from PMV to 820, honestly wasn't expecting it to be this quick because we were expecting a backlog of applications. 

So blessed and grateful! Thanks everyone for all the help


----------



## bebecait (Mar 22, 2015)

Anybody here who recently lodged their 820 Visa from PMV through the Sydney Office? Lodged my application last Oct 27. Received a Bridging Visa on the 29th of October though PMV will still expire on May 2016. I've read to some other post that they were granted just a couple of days without any BVA granted to them. And also some of our documents were returned already though post mail.


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

bebecait said:


> Anybody here who recently lodged their 820 Visa from PMV through the Sydney Office? Lodged my application last Oct 27. Received a Bridging Visa on the 29th of October though PMV will still expire on May 2016. I've read to some other post that they were granted just a couple of days without any BVA granted to them. And also some of our documents were returned already though post mail.


Dear bebecait,

I'm on a PMV right now that expires at the beginning of March 2016. I applied for 820 through Sydney Office on 14 November 2015 and a BVA was issued 1 min after lodging the application. I guess I'll be one of the lucky ones that have to wait for a few months for 820 to come through. It's also not long before Christmas so things will slow down I think.


----------



## besp (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi All,

Just to update on processing times.

I was on a PMV and submitted an online application for an 820/801 last week.
I was granted a BVA immediately (by email 1 minute later)
It was allocated to the NSW temporary partner processing team.
The 820 has just been granted 7 days later.

I had also applied for a BVB straight after as am travelling next week - not sure if they were being kind or this is the normal processing time but it saved me the BVB fee. 
Needless to say I'm very happy


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi,
anyone got granted 300>820 recently?


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

erksoon said:


> Hi,
> anyone got granted 300>820 recently?


Hi Erksoon,

I was on a PMV that expired at the beginning of March 2016. I applied for 820 through Sydney Office on 14 November 2015. My 820 wasn't granted as quick as besp (previous post) but I had it on 9 Feb 2016. I guess it took longer because of the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

We applied for the 820 from PMV on 24th May, so just over a month ago. No word yet but I'm hoping things will get moving after the end of the financial year.

I have read of a few people getting their 820s within a couple of weeks of lodgement recently but it's not the case for everyone.


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

We applied for my husbands 820 from PMV online on the 17th May 2016. We got requested for a Police Check on 9th June, supplied this on 23rd June. Have heard nothing since. We are hoping within the next week or so (or less) we will receive an EMAIL! Keep patient everyone .....


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi evie88, when they requested the AFP police check, was it for you or for your husband? If for him, had he been in Australia for 12 months already or only since the grant of his PMV?


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

I applied Jan'16 from PMV and granted 820 May'16. So I guess processing times are varied from weeks to few months..


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

We put in our 820 application on 15th June 2016 and are still waiting for approval too.


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I am keen to know the Police check is for applicant or sponsor? AFP?



evie88 said:


> We applied for my husbands 820 from PMV online on the 17th May 2016. We got requested for a Police Check on 9th June, supplied this on 23rd June. Have heard nothing since. We are hoping within the next week or so (or less) we will receive an EMAIL! Keep patient everyone .....


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I applied at 26 May, pending for outcome. Great if more people can share their timeline so I am aware where we are now


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Arianwen said:


> Hi evie88, when they requested the AFP police check, was it for you or for your husband? If for him, had he been in Australia for 12 months already or only since the grant of his PMV?


It was for my husband Arianwen.... Yes he had been in Australia previously on Tourist VISAs so altogether combined he qualified for the 12 months therefore required a AFP check.


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

erksoon said:


> I am keen to know the Police check is for applicant or sponsor? AFP?


It was for my husband ( applicant) as he has been in Australia ( total) 12 months on holiday VISAs then a PMV


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Hubby's 820 from PMV was granted yesterday 29th June 2016!!!!!! SO HAPPY! We applied online on the 17th May 2016, were requested for one thing which was the Australia Federal Police Check as hubby has been in Australia for a combined 12 months on holiday VISAs and PMV. Good luck to everyone still waiting!! Hopefully its not too much longer for you all!


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

Great news - congratulations, evie88!


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Arianwen said:


> Great news - congratulations, evie88!


Thanks! You applied not long after us, hopefully you hear something soon too Arianwen!


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!



evie88 said:


> Hubby's 820 from PMV was granted yesterday 29th June 2016!!!!!! SO HAPPY! We applied online on the 17th May 2016, were requested for one thing which was the Australia Federal Police Check as hubby has been in Australia for a combined 12 months on holiday VISAs and PMV. Good luck to everyone still waiting!! Hopefully its not too much longer for you all!


----------



## smallFry (Sep 13, 2014)

Thought Id share,

we applied for the 820 from our PMV back in 5th March, finally recieved 1st July,
new AFP police check requested but no interview or call.

Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Congratulations SmallFry, mind to share where you applied 820?



smallFry said:


> Thought Id share,
> 
> we applied for the 820 from our PMV back in 5th March, finally recieved 1st July,
> new AFP police check requested but no interview or call.
> ...


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

erksoon said:


> Hi,
> anyone got granted 300>820 recently?


My husbands was granted on the 29th June 16  We waited 6 weeks!! Good luck with your application


----------



## Claire100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thought I'd share too.
My husband's 820 (from PMV) was lodged 15th June 2016. His 820 was granted today 7th July 2016. Our wait time was exactly 3 weeks! 
Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

congratulation Claire100 



Claire100 said:


> Thought I'd share too.
> My husband's 820 (from PMV) was lodged 15th June 2016. His 820 was granted today 7th July 2016. Our wait time was exactly 3 weeks!
> Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Kika88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Good evening everyone and thought I would share our experience with you guys. So my husband came over from the USA on a PMV visa in September last year. We got married in February and applied for our 820 visa on the 21st of April. We got a reply back from CO asking for a AFP certificate and a form 80 last week. We applied straight away, got the police clearance in the mail yesterday. Sent the information to CO yesterday and got an email today with hubby's 820 visa! Soooo incredibly relieved and happy. We waited 3 months to the day from when we applied. So hang in there some applications may take longer than others for some reason. Ours took a lot longer than a couple of weeks.. Good luck to you all


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Kika, Congratulations on your grant. I am still waiting, hope it will get process soon... 



Kika88 said:


> Good evening everyone and thought I would share our experience with you guys. So my husband came over from the USA on a PMV visa in September last year. We got married in February and applied for our 820 visa on the 21st of April. We got a reply back from CO asking for a AFP certificate and a form 80 last week. We applied straight away, got the police clearance in the mail yesterday. Sent the information to CO yesterday and got an email today with hubby's 820 visa! Soooo incredibly relieved and happy. We waited 3 months to the day from when we applied. So hang in there some applications may take longer than others for some reason. Ours took a lot longer than a couple of weeks.. Good luck to you all


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

still didn't hear any updates for my application since I applied...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

erksoon said:


> still didn't hear any updates for my application since I applied...


If you submitted a full and complete application, you may not hear anything until the final decision.

We only heard from them when they requested more information.

With some people, the first they hear is that they have been granted it.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Applied 820 from PMV on 8 Sep and haven't heard anything. Anyone else apply recently that have a timeline?


----------



## FairyAngelWitch (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi all! I just got my 820 temporary(from PMV) granted last Thursday. So that was about 2 months waiting time for me. Fingers crossed and good luck to the rest of you here, hope ya'll get your visa granted soon!!


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

I applied 820 from PMV on August 25. No word yet.


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

We applied for the 820 from PMV on 24th May 2016. It's been four months now and we haven't heard anything. 

Congrats to those who have received their visas. We're crossing our fingers to get a grant soon.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Applied for 820/801 from PMV 300 on 8 Sep 2016 and got my visa grant today (20 days).


----------



## johnsigrun (Oct 3, 2016)

*Documentation PMV300 to 820*

Hi All,
We were recently married after being granted PMV 300 and are now preparing to apply for 820/801. Can anyone please confirm the documentation requirements for the new application - are we required to resubmit ALL the same documentation with the new 47SP which was provided just over 12 months ago for the PMV300? This seems an inordinate amount of duplication given the dept has already this on file. Any advice or assistance would be appreciated. 
Thanks, John and Sigrun


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

johnsigrun said:


> Hi All,
> We were recently married after being granted PMV 300 and are now preparing to apply for 820/801. Can anyone please confirm the documentation requirements for the new application - are we required to resubmit ALL the same documentation with the new 47SP which was provided just over 12 months ago for the PMV300? This seems an inordinate amount of duplication given the dept has already this on file. Any advice or assistance would be appreciated.
> Thanks, John and Sigrun


Its a pain, but its the way it is.

Just about all the same as before.


----------



## johnsigrun (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks JandE, that is indeed a pain. Would you recommend updating the documents or is it ok to use those provided previously?
Cheers
John and Sigrun


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

johnsigrun said:


> Thanks JandE, that is indeed a pain. Would you recommend updating the documents or is it ok to use those provided previously?
> Cheers
> John and Sigrun


New proofs etc for the later period. But a lot of the form details must of course be the same.

Passport copy, i think i used the same original photo.


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

Update: My CO contacted me 29/09 asking for form 80 and AFP check.

Found it a bit odd that I needed AFP check when I've been here only five months. But, the certificate is on it's way to me now, so it's all right.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ady90 said:


> Update: My CO contacted me 29/09 asking for form 80 and AFP check.
> 
> Found it a bit odd that I needed AFP check when I've been here only five months. But, the certificate is on it's way to me now, so it's all right.


Was that only 5 months on total for all trips to Australia?

We were asked for form 80 and AFP check too, but with two trips, 3 months and 10 months, this was just over the year in total.

The good thing was that the 820 was granted the day we sent in the form 80 and police check.


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi @JandE, it's 5 months and 3 weeks in total including my tourist visa trip last year.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ady90 said:


> Hi @JandE, it's 5 months and 3 weeks in total including my tourist visa trip last year.


The normal rules, which we seem to assume are correct, are quoted as:
_you are required to provide an Australian police clearance certificate because you have spent more than 12 months in Australia within the last 10 years_

Maybe they are changing this.


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I thought too. =/ I felt it was unnecessary and just prolonging my app esp considering they used to ask it only if someone stayed at least a year. Anyhow, I requested for AFP on a Saturday, and they sent me an email Tuesday saying that it's going to arrive in the next 3-5 business days. Hopefully, I get it this week.


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

any idea which email I can contact to enquiry about my visa process? I had waited for 5 months since applied but still didn't hear anything... please pm me.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this on but.....

How much updating/changing of the original application do you recommend?

We now have a joint account and have been co-habiting for 2 months so I can add that to the relationship statements. I have two new 888's and some new photos and correspondence. Everything else is as it was for the PMV application as far as I can see.

Any advice welcome.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

One way would be to combine it all into a single PDF and name the file something like "Evidence update May to July" and do that now and them or if major like buying a house straight away.

I did similar for or PMV, our 820 was issued before I uploaded even any statements or 888's.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

I wasn't planning to re-upload old evidence (except required documents such as passport) so I'm not sure what you refer to "combining in a single pdf"


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

All evidence since your last upload.

The joint bank account and cohabitation documents.

Your 888's I would upload separately.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> All evidence since your last upload.
> 
> The joint bank account and cohabitation documents.
> 
> Your 888's I would upload separately.


Thank you for you r help.


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

My 820 visa was finally granted last Friday, 18th November


----------

